# EDGE OS v2.3 has been released



## tempBOT (Apr 5, 2011)

*EDGE OS v2.3 has been released*
Update

EDGE OS v2.3 has been released. Changes include:

Numerous game compatibility fixes
Fixed a problem preventing some SAV files from being detected

​
Download
Source

Contributed by Cartmanuk​


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 5, 2011)

At last... My EDGE will get back from the dead


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 5, 2011)

where is the bootstrap update for 3ds? I want to sell iEdge cards, but they dont support the 3ds


----------



## Cartmanuk (Apr 5, 2011)

Game compatibility fixes 

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds World Championship 2011 - Over the Nexus (J)
Pokemon Black and White (U) (E) &(J)


----------



## A5J4DX (Apr 5, 2011)

finally i can replace v2.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> Game compatibility fixes
> 
> Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds World Championship 2011 - Over the Nexus (J)
> Pokemon Black and White (U) (E) &(J)


What?
The Japanese version didn't even work until today?


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Cartmanuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three versions of Pokemon Black & White are working on my EDGE wit 1.x

Looks like the EDGE team is finally churning out those updates and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## 001100 (Apr 8, 2011)

Quick note, the filetrip link is for the iEdge firmware.
the page say EDGE OS 2.3, but the zip file you download is just iEdge firmware.

If you need the edge firmware you can get it from main site.
www.edge-ds.cn , in download section.

hope this help


----------



## Cartmanuk (Apr 9, 2011)

1100 said:
			
		

> Quick note, the filetrip link is for the iEdge firmware.
> the page say EDGE OS 2.3, but the zip file you download is just iEdge firmware.
> 
> If you need the edge firmware you can get it from main site.
> ...



It will still work in an Edge card but thanks for the heads up.


----------

